# [solved] Wireless Problem?

## Kayla

OK I'm sorta having a problem with my network card its a broadcom 802.11b/g (BCM4306). I followed the how to's on the forums after thats all do I get this error.

```

Eithne Driver # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing wlan0 up (172.16.6.27)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device     
```

This is my lsmod:

```

Eithne Driver # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           146928  0

fglrx                 262112  9

pcmcia                 23248  2

snd_ioctl32            26880  0

snd_seq                53952  0

snd_pcm_oss            52132  0

snd_mixer_oss          17472  1 snd_pcm_oss

radeonfb               55600  0

i2c_algo_bit            9032  1 radeonfb

cfbcopyarea             4416  1 radeonfb

cfbimgblt               3264  1 radeonfb

cfbfillrect             4352  1 radeonfb

i2c_core               20416  2 radeonfb,i2c_algo_bit

via82cxxx              11632  0 [permanent]

yenta_socket           18880  0

pcmcia_core            50192  2 pcmcia,yenta_socket

ntfs                  150792  1

nls_base                8576  1 ntfs

snd_via82xx            24704  1

snd_ac97_codec         77472  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                89736  4 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22024  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9352  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         7360  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            22240  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8208  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    49032  13 snd_ioctl32,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

```

my lspci:

```

Eithne Driver # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

I feel like I don't have the knowledge to complete this. I'm running a Ferrari 3400 laptop, on a 2.6.10-r7 kernel. Yenta Socket seems to be working.  So if any one could give me a idea of what I need to do, it would be super helpful.Last edited by Kayla on Wed Feb 16, 2005 8:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheRAt

can U supply the output from ifconfig

Also, what version of ndiswrapper, and did you complete the ndiswrapper installation by pointing out the required inf file for the broadcom wireless adapter?

----------

## Kayla

```

Eithne Driver # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present

```

I modprobed it and tried the loadndisdriver thingy too.

My Ifconfig output

```

Eithne Driver # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:61:8B:B6

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe61:8bb6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5645 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4958 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:5 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5273896 (5.0 Mb)  TX bytes:818676 (799.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:169

eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:61:8B:B6

          inet addr:172.16.6.26  Bcast:172.16.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:169

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

iwconfig, just for fun ^_^

```

Eithne Driver # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

Last edited by Kayla on Tue Feb 15, 2005 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kayla

The version is: ndiswrapper-1.0

----------

## TheRAt

I am also using version 1.0 with the same card here.

It seems that ndiswrapper is not functioning correctly... Below if the output I get without ndiswrapper working:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:56:EB:B6:19  

          inet addr:192.168.XX.XX  Bcast:192.168.XX.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:834465 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:539961 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:515164200 (491.2 Mb)  TX bytes:35500573 (33.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 43-4F-C0-00-30-E3-38-81-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:7946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1685481 (1.6 Mb)  TX bytes:1685481 (1.6 Mb)
```

Once I load the ndiswrapper module with modprobe ndiswrapper, I get:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:56:EB:B6:19  

          inet addr:192.168.XX.XX  Bcast:192.168.XX.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:834659 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:540041 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:515182236 (491.3 Mb)  TX bytes:35508023 (33.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 43-4F-C0-00-30-E3-38-81-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:7946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1685481 (1.6 Mb)  TX bytes:1685481 (1.6 Mb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4B:6F:40:AE  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:faffc000-faffdfff
```

Notice the wlan0 entry...

ndiswrapper -l gives me:

```
ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present
```

Try the following:

```
# rmmod ndiswrapper

# mv /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a /tmp

# ndiswrapper -i /tmp/bcmwl5a/bcmwl5a.inf

# modprobe ndiswrapper

# ifconfig
```

If you get an entry for wlan0, then ndiswrapper is functioning correctly.. Just a matter of configuring your AP settings, and IP addresses, etc.

----------

## Kayla

Thanks, I tried that and this is what I got:

```

Eithne root # rmmod ndiswrapper

Eithne root # mv /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a /tmp

Eithne root # ndiswrapper -i /tmp/bcmwl5a/bcmwl5a.inf

bcmwl5a is already installed. Use -e to remove it

Eithne root # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present

Eithne root # ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5a

Eithne root # ndiswrapper -i /tmp/bcmwl5a/bcmwl5a.inf

Installing bcmwl5a

Eithne root # modprobe ndiswrapper

Eithne root # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:61:8B:B6

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe61:8bb6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6576 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5777 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:7 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5997513 (5.7 Mb)  TX bytes:990975 (967.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:169

eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:61:8B:B6

          inet addr:172.16.6.26  Bcast:172.16.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:169

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

So sadly no lucky day for me.

I used 'ln -sf net.eth0 net.wlan0' would that be hurting anything?

Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## TheRAt

 *Kayla wrote:*   

> I used 'ln -sf net.eth0 net.wlan0' would that be hurting anything?
> 
> Thanks for the help so far.

 No.. That seems correct. You can confirm that...

```
root@pandora /etc/init.d # ls -l net.wlan0 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Jun 25  2004 net.wlan0 -> net.eth0
```

What are the settings in your /etc/conf.d/wireless?

Mine looks like:

```
root@pandora ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/wireless | sed -e '/^#/d'

mode_wlan0="Managed"

key_HOME="XXXXXXXXXX"

preferred_aps=( "HOME" )

preferred_only_wlan0="no"
```

----------

## Kayla

```

Eithne init.d # ls -l net.wlan0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Feb 15 01:44 net.wlan0 -> net.eth0

Eithne init.d # cat /etc/conf.d/wireless | sed -e '/^#/d'

mode_wlan0="Managed"

preferred_aps=( "Aelyva" )

```

Might I have a problem with the wireless config?

----------

## TheRAt

I think that the wireless config file seems correct, as long as that is the ESSID of your AP.

----------

## Kayla

Yuppers... so no ideas on why I'm getting that error?

----------

## Kayla

Still have no idea why this isn't working... any help on this would be very helpful.

----------

## Kayla

Happy day! I fixed it, you just have to get the CVS of ndiswrapper. And use this driver.

----------

